# Tog Rig



## AtlantaKing

I got to tinkering around because I was bored. Check out my new toggin rig...

It starts with a hook snelled on about 48" of 50lb mono and a swivel on the other end.









Then, a quick over hand with the end doubled over to form a loop, inserting the hook end through once more (like the bottom half of the Hatteras Outfitter puppy drum rig...thanks for the inspiration!)









Cinch it up tight and loop on a sinker and done!









While I haven't tested this specific setup for toggin, I've used this knot system to tie the puppy drum rigs and it's strong enough. I like that I can tie 10 or 15 snelled hooks on 48" leaders and then just tie in the loop as needed. Basically, it's like the rigs I see my toggin mentors use, except this streamlines the tying to 1 knot instead of 4 (the sinker loop, dropper loop, snell to hook and loop on hook leader) at the terminal end. Plus I can vary the distance between the line and hook as well as the distance between the hook and sinker. 

Any thoughts, insights, ideas?


----------



## fingersandclaws

Nice rig . . . I've been trying to invent the ultimate Tog hunter rig myself. My basic design is the same as yours, though instead of a J hook, I've put a treble hook (no more bait stealing). I was also thinking about putting a tiny "cork" or float that goes onto bluefish rigs on the snelled part of the hook to keep it afloat instead of getting stuck in the rocks. Will try out and let you know.


----------



## AtlantaKing

I've started to test this rig towards the end of the trip when these pics were taken. I'm not sure which rig I caught these fish on, or if these were fish I hooked (communal fish cooler  ). I started to use this rig after seeing FISHNFOOL's rig, which has a loop at the bottom of his leader, followed by a dropper about 3" above. Then, his hook is snelled to a short piece of mono, with a loop on the other end. The loop on the hook leader is loop-to-looped (wow, look at that...a compound verb in past tense  ) to the dropper loop, so that when pulled taut, the hook hangs a bit lower than the dropper. 

fingersandclaws, I would think the treble hook would snag more, since it's two more exposed hooks. Also, since the crab should be fished on the bottom, I would think the float would be counterproductive. But, test it out all the same...you may be onto something and then you can patent it and make a Million bucks! Don't forget me, ok?


----------



## KT_UMCP

That Tog setup will work. With the long leader it is prime for boat togging and the way you easily added the sinker is not only simple but very effective. Only change I would make is to give more line to the hook so the hook extends down further pass the weight. You really dont have to use the swivel at all just use a nail or blood knot to tie leader to you braid.


----------



## AtlantaKing

Well, the beauty of the knot is that I can make the hook leader and the loop as long or as short as I want, still only tying one knot. So, depending on conditions, I can tie it to match quickly. What this means is that when I'm on the boat, I can rerig to the right length/loop size by cutting off my current rig and reaching into my stash of pre-snelled hooks. I can snell a bunch of hooks watching TV rather than wasting precious time on a boat. I elected to use the swivel because I don't want to keep trimming my mono leader back; I can tie a mono knot to a swivel much faster than a braid-to-mono knot. The swivel stays tied...when I clip off a rig, I clip it from the bottom so that I retie onto the same swivel. Plus, it keeps my rigs untwisted.


----------

